

It’s official Apple now sucks.  - neya
http://www.appledystopia.com/bad-apple/it-just-sucks/

======
threeseed
> This is coming from the perspective of a software engineer with 15 years of
> experience.

Which makes your opinion actually LESS relevant and interesting.

I would care more if this was written by a 50 year old father of two or a 14
year old girl. Those are the people you don't hear much from and whose buying
decisions actually matter.

